# half lap help



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

My wife would like a small (15' square top) table. She requested that the side aprons be made out of square lattice work. I am thinking half lap joints, but having never made them, have only the most basic idea of how to route them. the slats will probably be about 1/2 inch by 3/8 or so. The question is, how to secure it to the legs and table top.
Any and all ideas are better than my lack of knowledge on this.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

drbbob said:


> My wife would like a small (15' square top) table. She requested that the side aprons be made out of square lattice work. I am thinking half lap joints, but having never made them, have only the most basic idea of how to route them. the slats will probably be about 1/2 inch by 3/8 or so. The question is, how to secure it to the legs and table top.
> Any and all ideas are better than my lack of knowledge on this.


If I understand you correctly, how about using a solid board (or glue-up panel) and routing parallel troughs halfway through, rotating the troughs 90 degrees for the opposite side? I recall seeing some 'faux' lattices made this way, though I've not done it myself.

Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

thistlefly said:


> If I understand you correctly, how about using a solid board (or glue-up panel) and routing parallel troughs halfway through, rotating the troughs 90 degrees for the opposite side? I recall seeing some 'faux' lattices made this way, though I've not done it myself.
> 
> Bob


Yes, Bob, that would work.

I have seen on video, Bob & Rick, use that method to make trivets.


----------



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Bob-- That makes a lot of sense. It would be much safer to rout the dadoes first and then rip the stock to width. Now all I have to do is figure out how to set up some stops on the table to make sure that the troughs are spaced equally and how to secure the completed assembly to the top and legs.

P.S. James- I spent some time in your country a few years ago. The Blue Mountains are beautiful, the baramundi is delicious, and the folks in Sydney are more frendly then the ones in Melbourne.


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Dr Bob goto 3D Woodworking Store - Woodworker's Resource they have a jig that can be used to do your project it is called the "Dovetail Template Master"

you can make the following with it

1/2 blind dove tails
thru dove tails
box joints
angled dove tails

the cost is $84.99 + shipping which includes the 2 whiteside router bits

Dave


----------

